# unable to "Anniversary" Update 1607 Plz HELP!



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

Thanks in advance for taking the time out to check my thread. 

Here is my problem. 

I am running windows 10 pro which I have installed to SSD. 


When the anniversary update released: I could not update it. It would download the update prepare the install and restart my PC then at around 30% it restarts again and come backs goes from 30 to 32% and black screens and does nothing. I have tried leaving it for several hours. With nothing its just a black screen. (No spinning dots)

So I gave up on it for a while. Now recently I wanted to try the game "killer Instinct" from the MS store and it said i needed the anniversary update in order to try and here I am trying to install the anniversary update and its still doing the same thing as mentioned above. 


I have tried several times. 

I have tried "troubleshooting" windows updates via control panel. 

A friend of mine suggested doing a clean install with a 1607 latest build of windows 10. However I want to avoid that route as I had tremendous trouble installing windows 10 intially where it would black screen. After the install process. Unless I disabled the integrated GPU in device manager before installing Nvidia drivers. 

I dont want to go through that again. 

So I'm hoping for a more conviennt fix. 

Thanks to alll

All responses / suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much space is left on the SSD?

Download this tool here and allow it to run:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello, try it this way
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
When you click update, it will download a update app. Then you will need to run it.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, many thanks for your responses. 

unfortunately. After trying the Microsoft updater that you both linked earlier. It only replicates the exact same result. 

Black screen. 

I am lost as to what could be causing it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum



Run the scan: 

Here is the result: 

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.


^^ That don't sound good.  What Do I do from here ?


----------



## fergal.fitzgera (Jan 23, 2017)

Have you tried at system startup immediately press the ESC button and from there run system restore. I helped this way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ultimatemale420 said:


> Run the scan:
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> ...


Follow this here:

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html

Run: Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth

And report back the results.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Follow this here:
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html
> 
> ...



I tried running it in command prompt with admin. 

Here are the results. 

C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.10586.0

Image Version: 10.0.10586.0

No component store corruption detected.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.10586.0

Image Version: 10.0.10586.0

[==========================100.0%==========================]
No component store corruption detected.
The operation completed successfully.




C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.10586.0

Image Version: 10.0.10586.0

[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation completed successfully.
The operation completed successfully.




I have no idea what to make of it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Run SFC scan again and see if it can fix the files.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Run SFC scan again and see if it can fix the files.


Ran it again got this result: 

C:\Windows\system32>SFC /Scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired
them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

Don't know how robust the repair is though


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I learned, the hard way, that Windows 10 prefers to update itself in its own way. I tried to force it to install the Anniversary Update and made a total mess. Fortunately, I had an image-backup of the drive, so I wiped it clean and restored the backup.

I'll take a shot-in-the-dark and say there that there are probably prerequisite updates that must come first. I don't know how many that would be. Mine has done seven, so far. I won't try to install the anniversary until it offers to do so.

:smile:

*Edit:* My image-backup was of a clean install, as in no third-party applications installed. I used my _Acronis_ boot media to create the image. The image file is small enough to fit on a single-layer DVD. _Acronis_ does a good job at compressing its backups.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ultimatemale420 said:


> Ran it again got this result:
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>SFC /Scannow
> 
> ...


It was able to repair them this time. Run it again and then try to update Windows.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It was able to repair them this time. Run it again and then try to update Windows.



Ran the SFC /Scannow again


Here is the result: 

C:\Windows\system32>SFC /ScanNow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\Windows\system32>

Should I attempt the update now. If so how should I attempt it. Via the update tool or Windows Update ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use the update tool to see how it goes.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tried to update using the update tool. Still black screen after 32%  (It restarts at 30% and comes back goes from 30-32% and black screens.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you get this copy of Windows from?

Does Windows Update work at all?

You may be looking at updating Windows through a USB stick instead.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where did you get this copy of Windows from?
> 
> Does Windows Update work at all?
> 
> You may be looking at updating Windows through a USB stick instead.


I believe i got the copy of ebay. 

the iso disc i downloaded from the offical MS website installed the OS and put the activation key in when prompted to do so. Thats all there is to it. 

Windows update works. Like i have all the virus definitions for windows defender and stuff. 

just cant get this anniversary update to work 

How would updating from a USB stick work ??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you run the anniversary updater, are there any logs listed in the Event Viewer?

Are you close to hitting the maximum amount of storage on your hard drive?

There aren't any warnings for the Windows 10 updater?

What I meant with the USB stick is to create a new bootable USB Windows 10 drive and update Windows through that. It may delete your installed software.


----------



## kauaisurf (Apr 26, 2016)

Uninstall your anti-virus and firewall applications. Export your settings for these applications, if you personally mange them.

These will prevent the update at ~30%


----------



## kauaisurf (Apr 26, 2016)

If what I mentioned above doesn't work try, do this at your own risk and make sure you have a backup of your OS:

Do this first:

Open powershell and report back.

```
Get-WmiObject -query 'select * from win32_quickfixengineering' | foreach {$_.hotfixid}
```
If KB3201845 is not listed goto next below.

Now, 

Download 1607 (KB3201845) update:
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB3201845

Download 7zip and install:
7-zip.org/download

Once the offline KB3201845 installer has completed downloading right click windows10.0-kb3201845-x64.msu and extract the files to C:\update , create the folder in your C drive. 

Once the file is extracted should be 4 files:

```
Windows10.0-KB3201845-x64.cab	960,410 KB
Windows10.0-KB3201845-x64.xml	1 KB
Windows10.0-KB3201845-x64-pkgProperties.txt	1 KB
WSUSSCAN.cab	702 KB
```
Disconnect from the internet completely, and reboot. Do not reconnect to the internet, you don't need Windows Update trying to check for updates and using system resources at this point.


Next, open a command prompt in ADMIN MODE. 

Copy and paste:

```
DISM.exe /Online /Add-Package /PackagePath:c:\update\Windows10.0-KB3201845-x64.cab
```
Press Enter. The "Anniversary" update 1607 (KB3201845) should begin installing. This is basically what you do not see when Windows update installs updates.


If the install fails it will display in 

```
C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log
```


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a list of KB numbers I got in powershell. 

KB3116278
KB3139907
KB3140768
KB3142588
KB3149135
KB3150513
KB3161102
KB3172729
KB3173428
KB3181403
KB3214628
KB3210721

Will try the rest of the suggestion and post back the results. Thanks for your post @kauaisurf


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

C:\Windows\system32>DISM.exe /Online /Add-Package /PackagePath:c:\update\Windows10.0-KB3201845-x64.cab

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.10586.0

Image Version: 10.0.10586.0

Processing 1 of 1 - Adding package Package_for_RollupFix~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~14393.479.1.2
[==========================100.0%==========================]

Error: 0x800f081e

The specified package is not applicable to this image.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

C:\Windows\system32>


Dont know what to make of this ??


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

winver (press enter) please post the outcome here.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

just gave me a dialouge box "about" windows 

Windows 10 version 1511 (OS BUILD 10586.753)


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you guys out of ideas ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in your post#1 you mention you ran the troubleshooter in control panel, among other things this is supposed to clear the windows update cache. It may have failed, we can do this manually failing this there is a util that allows offline install of updates (hasn't failed us yet)

Press the win+x keys together select command prompt(admin) a cmd prompt will open please copy paste these two cmds pressing enter after each.

dir /s /a c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution > 0 & notepad 0


dir /s /a C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution.old > 0 & notepad 0

Please post the notepad outcomes here (or any error messages).


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your response: 

The first command line produced the following result in notepad: 


Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 586E-B21C

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution

20/01/2017 15:23 <DIR> .
20/01/2017 15:23 <DIR> ..
25/06/2016 18:14 <DIR> AuthCabs
25/06/2016 18:14 <DIR> DataStore
07/02/2017 19:06 <DIR> DeliveryOptimization
07/02/2017 22:20 <DIR> Download
11/01/2017 23:06 <DIR> PostRebootEventCache.V2
07/02/2017 20:49 673,942 ReportingEvents.log
20/01/2017 15:24 <DIR> ScanFile
26/06/2016 10:35 <DIR> SLS
1 File(s) 673,942 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs

25/06/2016 18:14 <DIR> .
25/06/2016 18:14 <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore

25/06/2016 18:14 <DIR> .
25/06/2016 18:14 <DIR> ..
08/02/2017 04:12 177,733,632 DataStore.edb
08/02/2017 04:13 <DIR> Logs
1 File(s) 177,733,632 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs

08/02/2017 04:13 <DIR> .
08/02/2017 04:13 <DIR> ..
08/02/2017 04:13 8,192 edb.chk
08/02/2017 04:06 1,310,720 edb.log
07/02/2017 20:47 1,310,720 edb008D8.log
07/02/2017 20:48 1,310,720 edb008D9.log
25/06/2016 18:14 1,310,720 edbres00001.jrs
25/06/2016 18:14 1,310,720 edbres00002.jrs
07/02/2017 20:53 1,310,720 edbtmp.log
08/02/2017 04:13 262,144 tmp.edb
8 File(s) 8,134,656 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DeliveryOptimization

07/02/2017 19:06 <DIR> .
07/02/2017 19:06 <DIR> ..
07/02/2017 14:37 <DIR> 3d16a21eb2396501215da7f574fc6dd49d716873
07/02/2017 14:37 6,170 3d16a21eb2396501215da7f574fc6dd49d716873.pieceshash
1 File(s) 6,170 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DeliveryOptimization\3d16a21eb2396501215da7f574fc6dd49d716873

07/02/2017 14:37 <DIR> .
07/02/2017 14:37 <DIR> ..
07/02/2017 14:39 133,948,306 89FDA2E55664E27BE8B2241D5A8EC99DF5B7BBC201DC705E09CCA92F621E5C9B
1 File(s) 133,948,306 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download

07/02/2017 22:20 <DIR> .
07/02/2017 22:20 <DIR> ..
07/02/2017 19:03 9,966,360 04aaaf19d117bcaba6f0e17342959a8274d62fe2
07/02/2017 14:37 <DIR> 3e68cc9c49d4d009cb5f7910aca79814
17/10/2016 19:19 10,921,725 479abddae146abe79f9435426f2c6a8f5afc7d25
31/07/2015 01:22 95,748,580 5c7e961801a9c1ff04c0555fc347e6b43f6294e4
23/01/2017 14:23 <DIR> 60ff33344cb9cddb3620ee0d61f939a0
08/10/2016 03:52 467,343 6302b5ce441ff0e40b041970daca0597d7af848d
29/06/2016 18:33 <DIR> 6d09f8b2a6a44ce4b9729c0023096120
08/01/2013 12:49 2,586,285 7385d6be1b053a35955a910f11436729a1d4cb56
19/01/2017 21:19 300,126,348 752510a85d509c5abe66c4cb60cc06ac7f1c4154
04/01/2017 17:55 5,408,131 8b5fdaa17b5719c0d878d2f9426b9b7518b9a1c9
18/08/2016 22:54 1,523,064 a701c9df20cd812955e99a52200dd9012aa5202a
20/09/2016 19:10 1,853,650 affd9400dc570ff5944df979f1f01689d2b1bb47
24/01/2017 15:25 <DIR> b03e7f95cb126a79dd0fb16d747a2df3
19/01/2017 21:20 306,239,206 c5afd9059073fac881725608f031d3da555ee2d6
06/02/2017 19:05 <DIR> def82dfb589401682e7b1f121d6879bd
19/09/2014 19:09 71,227 f55f57c3a9c911ba0df24c36653002b672f298de
11 File(s) 734,911,919 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\3e68cc9c49d4d009cb5f7910aca79814

07/02/2017 14:37 <DIR> .
07/02/2017 14:37 <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\60ff33344cb9cddb3620ee0d61f939a0

23/01/2017 14:23 <DIR> .
23/01/2017 14:23 <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\6d09f8b2a6a44ce4b9729c0023096120

29/06/2016 18:33 <DIR> .
29/06/2016 18:33 <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\b03e7f95cb126a79dd0fb16d747a2df3

24/01/2017 15:25 <DIR> .
24/01/2017 15:25 <DIR> ..
24/01/2017 15:34 4 state
09/01/2017 23:57 18,829,712 WindowsUpdateBox.exe
2 File(s) 18,829,716 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\def82dfb589401682e7b1f121d6879bd

06/02/2017 19:05 <DIR> .
06/02/2017 19:05 <DIR> ..
06/02/2017 19:11 4 state
09/01/2017 23:57 18,829,712 WindowsUpdateBox.exe
2 File(s) 18,829,716 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\PostRebootEventCache.V2

11/01/2017 23:06 <DIR> .
11/01/2017 23:06 <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\ScanFile

20/01/2017 15:24 <DIR> .
20/01/2017 15:24 <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SLS

26/06/2016 10:35 <DIR> .
26/06/2016 10:35 <DIR> ..
26/06/2016 10:35 <DIR> 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782
09/11/2016 12:36 <DIR> 855E8A7C-ECB4-4CA3-B045-1DFA50104289
09/11/2016 12:36 <DIR> 9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77
10/11/2016 05:56 <DIR> E7A50285-D08D-499D-9FF8-180FDC2332BC
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SLS\117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782

26/06/2016 10:35 <DIR> .
26/06/2016 10:35 <DIR> ..
26/06/2016 10:35 30,491 sls.cab
1 File(s) 30,491 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SLS\855E8A7C-ECB4-4CA3-B045-1DFA50104289

09/11/2016 12:36 <DIR> .
09/11/2016 12:36 <DIR> ..
09/11/2016 12:36 18,853 sls.cab
1 File(s) 18,853 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SLS\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77

09/11/2016 12:36 <DIR> .
09/11/2016 12:36 <DIR> ..
09/11/2016 12:36 15,968 sls.cab
1 File(s) 15,968 bytes

Directory of c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SLS\E7A50285-D08D-499D-9FF8-180FDC2332BC

10/11/2016 05:56 <DIR> .
10/11/2016 05:56 <DIR> ..
10/11/2016 05:56 15,554 sls.cab
1 File(s) 15,554 bytes

Total Files Listed:
31 File(s) 1,093,148,923 bytes
56 Dir(s) 151,523,725,312 bytes free










The 2nd command produced this in notepad: 


Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 586E-B21C




I dont know what any of this means


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes it looks like the troubleshooter missed it's mark. Your cache is intact. Press the win + x key at the same time, select command prompt(Admin) an elevated cmd prompt will open. At the prompt type:-

net stop BITS (press enter)

Next type:-

net stop wuauserv (press enter) Does not matter if both error, this is just to make sure they are not running.

Now open windows explorer and navigate to:- C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution, highlight all in the right payne and select "delete" don't worry windows will repopulate it later.










Open a cmd as admin (as shown) and type:-

net start BITS (press enter) 

net start wuauserv (press enter) Both should start.

Restart computer, not shutdown, and try windows updates now.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Once again Thanks for your response:

I tried the commands here is what I got: 


Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>net stop BITS
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>net stop wuauserv
The Windows Update service is stopping.
The Windows Update service could not be stopped.


C:\Windows\system32>net stop wuauserv
The Windows Update service is stopping.
The Windows Update service was stopped successfully.


C:\Windows\system32>net stop wuauserv
The Windows Update service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>net stop wuauserv
The Windows Update service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>net stop wuauserv
The Windows Update service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>




I cannot delete all of the folders in the softwaredistrubution folder. I cannot Delete "Deliveryoptimization" folder as it is "use" I cannot figure out which app is using the folder so I cannot delete it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, follow the instructions in the following images to turn off delivery optimization (I have it off permanently), then delete the file, we only need to make sure BITS and windows update service are not running while doing this, you can open services.msc (start, search) and check their status.


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your response: 

After disabling the Delivery optimization and doing the commands in command prompt as admin. I was able to delete all folders in the directory. 

I started the processes again via comman prompt as admin and restarted the computer. 

I tried to update again via the update tool. (windows upgrade assistant) and still..

Black screen at 32% left it for over an hour with no signs of progress. I restarted the PC and had the PC restore the previous version of windows. 

This has happened like 25++ times now


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well a lot has been thrown at this problem, one last try before you have to do a fresh install (no big deal if you have your data backed up)

Go here and run this (read the documentation if you need to, download is to the right under most recent version).

WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

10/02/2017 5:26:25.54 - Info: Starting WSUS Offline Update download (v. 10.9.1) for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:26:25.54 - Info: Option /includedotnet detected
10/02/2017 5:26:25.55 - Info: Option /verify detected
10/02/2017 5:26:25.56 - Info: Option /exitonerror detected
10/02/2017 5:26:25.59 - Info: Set time zone to LOC0:00
10/02/2017 5:26:26.18 - Info: Preserved custom language and architecture additions and removals
2017-02-10 05:26:26 URL:http://download.wsusoffline.net/StaticDownloadFiles-modified.txt [0/0] -> "../static/StaticDownloadFiles-modified.txt" [1]
2017-02-10 05:26:26 URL:http://download.wsusoffline.net/ExcludeDownloadFiles-modified.txt [0/0] -> "../exclude/ExcludeDownloadFiles-modified.txt" [1]
2017-02-10 05:26:26 URL:http://download.wsusoffline.net/StaticUpdateFiles-modified.txt [0/0] -> "../client/static/StaticUpdateFiles-modified.txt" [1]
10/02/2017 5:26:26.47 - Info: Updated static and exclude definitions for download and update
10/02/2017 5:26:26.47 - Info: Restored custom language and architecture additions and removals
10/02/2017 5:26:26.79 - Info: Downloaded/validated mkisofs tool
10/02/2017 5:26:26.96 - Info: Downloaded Sysinternals' tools Autologon, Sigcheck and Streams
10/02/2017 5:26:50.18 - Info: Downloaded/validated most recent Windows Update catalog file
10/02/2017 5:26:50.82 - Info: Verified digital file signature of Windows Update catalog file
10/02/2017 5:26:53.22 - Info: Created integrity database for Windows Update catalog file
10/02/2017 5:27:45.81 - Info: Downloaded/validated installation files for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4.x
2017-02-10 05:27:46 URL:http://download.wsusoffline.net/ExcludeList-superseded-exclude.txt [620/620] -> "../exclude/ExcludeList-superseded-exclude.txt" [1]
2017-02-10 05:27:46 URL:http://download.wsusoffline.net/HideList-seconly.txt [1726/1726] -> "../client/exclude/HideList-seconly.txt" [1]
10/02/2017 5:28:01.45 - Info: Determined superseded updates
10/02/2017 5:28:01.46 - Info: Determined static update urls for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:05.03 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:05.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.microsoft.com/downl...270-45dac441b0ec/dotnetfx35langpack_x64de.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.04 - Info: Downloaded/validated 1 statically defined updates for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._a82f88c2a6e6eaa3d772ea72b36870a064306fe5.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._b968e2d55e5482d48f18338f2756da2786a44829.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._8a49fdc1aa5fd4ba858813b916cd27ce4c36e303.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._24ee9b5347f56040a5d3aa43d32660924663ae4f.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._ce1761769ac6d746e81392374e62ffc7125dabb6.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._4d179c858fff70e23b6584955e22771335ca4e24.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._8bceaa39f0da28e17ce593830f2b7abd94740228.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._77cfad96c417bcce3f919e6a0e29d656f9d8adc1.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._acb14defc9bcf8d65d47cf231d803fa285ab7f4e.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._a72b5b0e0014d967f238f4c851895d6471711aa2.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._6bc91fb7a58eb2f089356c52e55404f43b97bf5a.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._a0d5008a7455c75f0a918a576816f8a095f190bf.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._a1fb6e829522dda110a53fdc29038696b626f948.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._133bd44462f529c6ccf3c5243c9102768241d71b.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._67f2f8b134085f9b99f97b7021ac317b4f58a6e7.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._8c97eb25e1243581447bfc9d8d1c4a6a1e72daee.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._236ebaf61075f997d769b38224c02bf4c95942d9.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._e69006433c1006c53da651914dc8162bbdd80d41.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._01fb9c1c60d9729d07977a7b142aab80ce9cc389.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:27.05 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._d1d9b33957bba14e31988dfdaf4f5d3b13f37943.exe to ..\client\dotnet\x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:51.29 - Info: Downloaded/validated 20 dynamically determined updates for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:51.33 - Info: Adjusted UpdateInstaller.ini file
10/02/2017 5:28:51.45 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:51.45 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:52.28 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:53.20 - Info: Created integrity database for dotnet x64-glb
10/02/2017 5:28:53.25 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for .NET Frameworks 3.5 SP1 and 4.x
10/02/2017 5:28:54.94 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for .NET Frameworks' installation files
10/02/2017 5:28:57.20 - Info: Created integrity database for .NET Frameworks' installation files
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.EXE to vcredist2005_x64.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2008_x64.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2010_x64.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2012_x64.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x64.exe to vcredist2013_x64.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vc_redist.x64.exe to vcredist2015_x64.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.EXE to vcredist2005_x86.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2008_x86.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2010_x86.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2012_x86.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vcredist_x86.exe to vcredist2013_x86.exe
10/02/2017 5:28:57.21 - Info: Renamed file ..\client\cpp\vc_redist.x86.exe to vcredist2015_x86.exe
10/02/2017 5:29:09.87 - Info: Downloaded/validated C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files
10/02/2017 5:29:09.96 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for C++ Runtime Libraries
10/02/2017 5:29:10.30 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files
10/02/2017 5:29:10.58 - Info: Created integrity database for C++ Runtime Libraries' installation files
10/02/2017 5:29:10.59 - Info: Skipped unneeded determination of superseded updates
10/02/2017 5:29:10.60 - Info: Determined static update urls for win glb
10/02/2017 5:29:10.60 - Info: Skipped determination of dynamic update urls for win glb on demand
10/02/2017 5:29:10.62 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.microsoft.com/downl...91-8364-C641FAB20344/50901.00/Silverlight.exe to ..\client\win\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:10.62 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.microsoft.com/downl...364-C641FAB20344/50901.00/Silverlight_x64.exe to ..\client\win\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:12.93 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for win glb
10/02/2017 5:29:12.95 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for win glb
10/02/2017 5:29:12.96 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for win glb
10/02/2017 5:29:13.09 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for win glb
10/02/2017 5:29:13.22 - Info: Created integrity database for win glb
10/02/2017 5:29:14.11 - Info: Found valid list of superseded updates
10/02/2017 5:29:14.12 - Info: Determined static update urls for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:29:16.88 - Info: Determined dynamic update urls for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:29:16.89 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._2abc94fceb4d1cdd908b3bdba473e28e0c061a3d.msu to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:16.89 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._6d9c9524471412a0ed566f739a403cd9a35649ed.msu to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.65 - Info: Downloaded/validated 2 statically defined updates for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._0e0f46e45678ef9be5abc00136d762c95920a684.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._3a21fb3d9caed0c5a9d525ad5ccdee16743dccdb.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._d7cbeb7c030ecf38b2092bb43105af314cf4e0ca.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._36ad115ff8ca58f8e3b833f004eabd23a9a92464.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._6be2f19fd87313e1e28b45d93443cf316ce74a32.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._dff220741ac04652fe3a07d8881e06f0ef4ad297.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._d95e56e499e2c281a1f59585221dc891253414c7.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._52fa3686737353fae20ab55fa9c924bd90558a31.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._bb12a14ec3891ec0a9e24edb529632263783d389.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._f4fc9775baa98c176f43e87c40088231a884122b.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._ccc19baa66b28b18518e015e10674bd992e258b8.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._90670bfe5ce19d79087c6464b7f65c08717e99be.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._f4e40f87224dcac322a6af001bb225897927aff3.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._e896d075d0599902f3a00a4df1f95094f00c5dba.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._9c7e360259a49454313390ab945c52378dbdb9c8.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:29:19.67 - Info: Downloaded/validated http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._2aed3c58a2b6b575e92e7f0f67974445186d7707.cab to ..\client\w100-x64\glb
10/02/2017 5:36:52.08 - Info: Downloaded/validated 16 dynamically determined updates for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:36:52.10 - Info: Adjusted UpdateInstaller.ini file
10/02/2017 5:36:52.21 - Info: Cleaned up client directory for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:36:52.21 - Info: Removed NTFS alternate data streams for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:37:02.75 - Info: Verified digital file signatures for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:37:16.04 - Info: Created integrity database for w100-x64 glb
10/02/2017 5:37:16.08 - Info: Ending WSUS Offline Update download for w100-x64 glb


What do I make of that ??


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Starting WSUS Offline Update (v. 10.9.1) at 5:41:27.28...
Checking user's privileges...
Determining system's properties...
Determining Windows licensing info...
Found Microsoft Windows version: 10.0.10586.672 (w100 x64 enu sp0)
Found Microsoft Windows Software Licensing Management Tool info...
Name: Windows(R), Professional edition
Description: Windows(R) Operating System, RETAIL channel
Partial Product Key: 844C6
License Status: Licensed
Found Microsoft Office 2016 Word version: 16.0.4266.1001 (o2k16 x64 enu sp0)
Checking medium content...
Medium build date: 10/02/2017
Medium supports Microsoft Windows (w100 x64 glb).
Medium does not support Microsoft Office (ofc glb).
Disabling screensaver...
Creating temporary power scheme...
Adjusting power management settings...
Checking Windows Service Pack version...
Checking Windows Installer version...
Checking Windows Script Host version...
Checking Internet Explorer version...
Checking C++ Runtime Libraries' installation state...
Installing most recent C++ 2010 x64 Runtime Library...
Verifying integrity of ..\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\cpp\vcredist2010_x64.exe...
Installing most recent C++ 2013 x64 Runtime Library...
Verifying integrity of ..\cpp\vcredist2013_x64.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\cpp\vcredist2013_x64.exe...
Installing most recent C++ 2015 x64 Runtime Library...
Verifying integrity of ..\cpp\vcredist2015_x64.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\cpp\vcredist2015_x64.exe...
Installing most recent C++ 2010 x86 Runtime Library...
Verifying integrity of ..\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\cpp\vcredist2010_x86.exe...
Installing most recent C++ 2013 x86 Runtime Library...
Verifying integrity of ..\cpp\vcredist2013_x86.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\cpp\vcredist2013_x86.exe...
Installing most recent C++ 2015 x86 Runtime Library...
Verifying integrity of ..\cpp\vcredist2015_x86.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\cpp\vcredist2015_x86.exe...
Checking .NET Framework 4 installation state...
Installing .NET Framework 4.6.x...
Verifying integrity of ..\dotnet\NDP462-KB3151800-x86-x64-AllOS-ENU.exe...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
Installing ..\dotnet\NDP462-KB3151800-x86-x64-AllOS-ENU.exe...

Installation successful. Please reboot your system now and recall Update afterwards.


Ending WSUS Offline Update at 5:44:08.60...

C:\wsusoffline\client\cmd> 


"Recall update Afterwards" ???


----------



## ultimatemale420 (Mar 25, 2009)

After Restarting the computer and launching the updater again I got this: 



Starting WSUS Offline Update (v. 10.9.1) at 5:49:31.64...
Checking user's privileges...
Determining system's properties...
Determining Windows licensing info...
Found Microsoft Windows version: 10.0.10586.672 (w100 x64 enu sp0)
Found Microsoft Windows Software Licensing Management Tool info...
Name: Windows(R), Professional edition
Description: Windows(R) Operating System, RETAIL channel
Partial Product Key: 844C6
License Status: Licensed
Found Microsoft Office 2016 Word version: 16.0.4266.1001 (o2k16 x64 enu sp0)
Checking medium content...
Medium build date: 10/02/2017
Medium supports Microsoft Windows (w100 x64 glb).
Medium does not support Microsoft Office (ofc glb).
Disabling screensaver...
Checking Windows Service Pack version...
Checking Windows Installer version...
Checking Windows Script Host version...
Checking Internet Explorer version...
Checking C++ Runtime Libraries' installation state...
Checking Windows Defender installation state...
Warning: Windows Defender definition file (..\msse\x64-glb\mpam-fex64.exe) not found.
Checking Office Service Pack versions...
Adjusting service 'Windows Update'...
Stopping service 'Windows Update' (wuauserv)...
Waiting for service 'wuauserv' to reach state 'STOPPED' (timeout: 180s)...
Starting service 'Windows Update' (wuauserv)...
Waiting for service 'wuauserv' to reach state 'RUNNING' (timeout: 60s)...
Verifying integrity of Windows Update catalog file...
hashdeep64.exe: Audit passed
5:49:40.27 - Listing ids of missing updates (please be patient, this will take a while)...
5:50:37.49 - Done.
Listing ids of installed updates...
Listing update files...
Warning: Update kb2993928 (id: f6c4261c-9fae-442c-9bfc-7b37ba42f806) not found.
Warning: Update kb3085538 (id: 69500f2f-aec8-47ae-8133-bced4c2f62af) not found.
Warning: Update kb3085635 (id: e72a2713-d80c-4983-b626-4daa7b3a5e7b) not found.
Warning: Update kb3101512 (id: d2f5d811-399d-422a-8020-0962bc03cefc) not found.
Warning: Update kb2920698 (id: fc58b7dd-9e68-42c1-87dc-9362465a143e) not found.
Warning: Update kb2910978 (id: 8ef09e5a-5c86-4034-9a94-c6ea53e418e1) not found.
Warning: Update kb2920680 (id: f41828db-20e8-4a3b-8e75-d53cb66ac62f) not found.
Warning: Update kb3114518 (id: b3d45f22-859c-4f7f-a871-793a07b4826e) not found.
Warning: Update kb3135782 (id: de227d28-edb7-4e6b-b53a-7e5eef0f07c3) not found.
Warning: Update kb3115103 (id: 478e82fb-5267-49ff-b49d-841d10e974e2) not found.
Warning: Update kb3115041 (id: 6bcff580-e013-48e4-b947-553673d06cad) not found.
Warning: Update kb3115419 (id: 9572ffd6-54c2-40ab-8880-50badd647e9a) not found.
Warning: Update kb3118293 (id: afb9c402-2952-4286-a29d-9c4edd7561cf) not found.
Warning: Update kb3118327 (id: aabd75b8-4094-4d70-9447-349acf97d52c) not found.
Warning: Update kb3115135 (id: d1b9f6cd-f4f3-4b5b-b856-d86cc09e5269) not found.
Warning: Update kb3127986 (id: 91541352-660c-46cb-a43c-0aa37f631fb0) not found.
Warning: Update kb3128016 (id: 439bce3a-70a4-4576-b3d9-22255d795978) not found.
Warning: Update kb3128057 (id: 982a7352-c9b7-4188-ae7a-cd9d04d638d3) not found.

Any missing update was either black listed or not found. Nothing to do!

Restoring screensaver setting...
Activating previous power scheme...
Deleting temporary power scheme...
Ending WSUS Offline Update at 5:50:40.10...

C:\wsusoffline\client\cmd>

What do I make of this ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, most of the black listed (or not found) KB's refer to Office, Skype, visio, asp.Net, adobe flash. Where did you get your copy of office from? What Anti Virus do you have OR have you at any time had other AV's on your machine?

You could easily have done a fresh install by now and if I were you that's what I would do. Solve's all these issues and you get a nice fresh new windows OS.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10startfresh


----------

